# DIY Zeomatic



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all, 
I'm back   

so need some help with what to use as a check valve and also where to find a Acrylic Tube with a large diameter, 
I am in the process of an upgrade and want to make my own Zeomatic reactor. the reactor has 2 pumps, the smaller pump pushes water up the reactor and out at a steady low flow, the larger pump is automated using timers to come on 4 times a day, and blast and move the media to clean and release the mulm. now here is my question, while the larger pump is off, the water that smaller pump is pumping in the reactor would go out of the larger pump which is off, so I guess I need a one way check valve there ? where can I get those from ? 

thanks all for reading


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Welcome back Ray! Sorry, I saw your question on the "other site" but I don't post there anymore 

As for the backflow, yes it will backflow through the pump, as the impeller will do nothing to stop the flow. 

One way you can get around that is if you make the larger blast pump closed-loop (recirculating) in the reactor, and the smaller one an open loop so it just feeds the reactor and the reactor flows out the top or somewhere by gravity.

As for large diameter acrylic tube, how big are we talking? You can probably find it at Warehoused Plastic Supplies (I think they recently changed their name tho). If not there, maybe look for someone selling a used cheap skimmer body for the DIY job.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Eric, and I dont blame you for not posting there  

Beautiful Idea !! would work perfect ! I'll just need to drill an extra hole, which wont be an Issue. I need a Tube with about 5-6" diameter, will check out the warehouse to see if they have it. worse case I can buy a Zeovit reactor and add the second pump in myself. really appreciate your help


----------

